#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Modellen gevraagd

## Afrah100

Voor ons website dat gericht is op de catering voor bruiloften, bedrijfsfeesten, verjaardagen enz. met traditioneel Marokkaans eten. Zijn wij op zoek naar modellen die tegen vergoeding interesse hebben om een foto shoot te doen t.b.v. van de website. De modellen gaan dan gekleed in traditioneel Marokkaanse kleding. Er zijn geen specifieke criteria aan deze oproep verbonden. Je hoeft dus niet perse een lengte te hebben van 1,80 m of een bepaalde taille enz. Wel willen we in contact komen met mensen die een Arabisch uiterlijk hebben. Wij zijn op zoek naar in totaal 2 meiden en 1 jongen. De foto's worden puur gebruikt voor de website en zullen uiteraard niet in handen van derden komen. 



Dus zie jezelf in dit profiel en heb je interesse? Stuur dan een pm met een emailadres en wij nemen dan zo snel mogelijk contact met je op. Mobiele telefoonnummer is niet verplicht! 

Salaam,

Afrah

----------


## HaasHaas

> De foto's worden puur gebruikt voor de website en zullen uiteraard niet in handen van derden komen.


Bietje krom; als ze eenmaal op het internet staan, kan iedereen de foto's binnenplukken.  :hihi: 
maar boeit niet verder.

----------


## AmorAmor

> Bietje krom; als ze eenmaal op het internet staan, kan iedereen de foto's binnenplukken. 
> maar boeit niet verder.



Precies!  :hihi: 

Net als "Er zijn geen specifieke criteria aan deze oproep verbonden", maar je moet wel een Arabisch uiterlijk hebben. Volgens mij is dat wel degelijk criteria hanteren.

----------


## Origi

Krijg Ik Veel Geld?

----------


## Amazone

Als jullie connecties hebben met famous model agencys, dan wil ik, tegen een scherpe prijs, best als fotomodel fungeren.

----------


## MAROKKAANSECASAOUIA

iK DOE WEL MEE ;

----------


## _Maryam

Ik ben wel mooi en lang

----------


## hicham09

Beste Maroc_nl leden,

Wij hebben inmiddels genoeg reacties gehad. 

Wij willen jullie bedanken voor de getoonde interesse in ons aanvraag. 

Overigens in reactie op een aantal opmerkingen in deze forum. 

Wij zouden als organisatie nooit de foto's in handen van derden geven. 

De foto's worden op de website beschermd (kopieren en plakken van foto's is hierdoor niet mogelijk) 

Wij hanteren uiteraard een bepaalde criteria, zoals elk bedrijf dat doet voor haar marketing. Hetzij een oude man in de supermarkt die boodschappen aan het doen is of een jonge skater die zijn trucs laat zien. Maar wij doen dat niet zoals een modellenbureau dat zou doen (b.v. een criteria hanteren op basis van de lengte van een persoon) Wij specialiseren ons in de Arabische catering, daarom zoeken wij Arabische modellen. 

Overigens doet men vrijwillig mee en krijgt hiervoor ook een riante vergoeding.

Hopende hiermee alle vragen te hebben beantwoord. 

Met vriendelijke groet,

Ahlan Afrah B.V.

----------


## [email protected]

Zoek meteen iemand die de spelling voor je corrigeert.

----------


## hicham09

Ik zie niet wat er verkeerd aan de spelling is.

Kan jij het niet even corrigeren?

----------


## hicham09

Aangezien je veel vrije tijd over hebt

----------


## EclipseEurope

Nancy Ajram in Belgium

Event: zaterdag 29 november 2008 @ 21: 00 

VORST NATIONAAL 
Stijl : Pop 
Organisatie : Eclipse Europe 

Nancy Ajram, geboren op 16 mei 1983 te Achrafieh (Beyrouth), is een libanese zangeres. 
Ze werd in 2005, door het amerikaanse weekblad Newsweek, uitgeroepen tot de meest invloedrijke zangeres van de arabische wereld. Ze is het beeld van de libanese schoonheid, dat menige harten in het Midden-Oosten sneller doet slaan. 
Nancy Ajram is waarschijnlijk de beroemste libanese zangeres die sinds de jaren 2000 het Midden-Oosten op zijn kop zet. Ze heeft reeds diverse muziekprijzen behaald in het land van de ceder en Egypte, waar ze als superster door het leven gaat en het onderwerp is van alle glitter en glamour in de pers, eigen aan Holywoodiaanse taferelen. 
Ze verdedigd ook het gebruik van de lichaamstaal - de dans en de verleiding - als een onafscheidbaar onderdeel van artistieke werk. 
Haar carrire kwam pas echt op gang in, toen ze samen met Akhasmak ah, haar stempel kon drukken op een volledig nieuwe muziekstijl. Nadine Labakeh, libanaise regisseur, neemt de opnames van al haar videoclips voor haar rekening. Nancy Ajram zingt doorgaans simpele liedjes maar met een origineel geluid. 

Voor de eerste keer in Vorst Nationaal 

http://www.nancyajrambrussels.com 
Ticket/Vente : www.sherpa.be

----------


## kazoezoe

> Zoek meteen iemand die de spelling voor je corrigeert.



of gebruik Word. hahaha

----------


## 270987

hahaaha

----------


## Morocka

Als je geen interesse hebt in wat er gezegd of gevraagd wordt hier...hou je commentaar dan gwn voor je.
'' Laat je spelling controleren"... Doe normaal man

----------


## LostAgain

hi hi,

Ik vind sommige reacties echt hilarisch  :Smilie:  

hahah moest het ff kwijt!! ciao

----------


## de blauwe mol

Ik doe alles voor een maaltijd..

----------


## Willem van Buren

> Beste Maroc_nl leden,
> 
> Overigens in reactie op een aantal opmerkingen in deze forum. 
> 
> Wij zouden als organisatie nooit de foto's in handen van derden geven. 
> 
> De foto's worden op de website beschermd (kopieren en plakken van foto's is hierdoor niet mogelijk) 
> 
> Ahlan Afrah B.V.


Beste man/mevrouw,

Ook al bescherm je de foto's met copiewright zodat ze niet te copieren zijn, si het toch simpel.
Pagina opslaan in je favorieten en offline beschikbaar maken is iets wat iedereen weet.
Ik vertel jou dit om eventuele claims in de toekomst tegen te gaan.
Succes met je bedrijf en misschien toeziens in je zaak.

----------


## Joesoef

> Beste Maroc_nl leden,
> 
> Wij hebben inmiddels genoeg reacties gehad. 
> 
> Wij willen jullie bedanken voor de getoonde interesse in ons aanvraag. 
> 
> Overigens in reactie op een aantal opmerkingen in deze forum. 
> 
> Wij zouden als organisatie nooit de foto's in handen van derden geven. 
> ...



Hoe want alles op internet is zonder veel moeite te kopiren.

----------


## wassil23

Uhm... Wat ik niet begrijp is dat het een Arabische Catering bedrijf is..Dan hebben jullie toch ook wel personeel die voor jullie werken?

En als marokkaan zijnde heb je toch een hele grote vrienden kring of famillie kring of heb ik het nou verkeerd?

Waarom vraag je niet iemand van je naasten of iemand die al voor het bedrijf werkt is toch veel makkelijker, Als het iemand van Famillie is kun je het zien als een investering dus waarom uitbesteden aan andere mensen die je niet kent??

Sommige zoeken het te ver op... Je neefje nichtje enz of mogen die soms niet op de foto??

----------


## Hawa

Beste Maroc_nl leden,

Wij hebben inmiddels genoeg reacties gehad. 

Wij willen jullie bedanken voor de getoonde interesse in ons aanvraag. 

Overigens in reactie op een aantal opmerkingen in deze forum. 

Wij zouden als organisatie nooit de foto's in handen van derden geven. 

De foto's worden op de website beschermd (kopieren en plakken van foto's is hierdoor niet mogelijk) 

Wij hanteren uiteraard een bepaalde criteria, zoals elk bedrijf dat doet voor haar marketing. Hetzij een oude man in de supermarkt die boodschappen aan het doen is of een jonge skater die zijn trucs laat zien. Maar wij doen dat niet zoals een modellenbureau dat zou doen (b.v. een criteria hanteren op basis van de lengte van een persoon) Wij specialiseren ons in de Arabische catering, daarom zoeken wij Arabische modellen. 

Overigens doet men vrijwillig mee en krijgt hiervoor ook een riante vergoeding.

Hopende hiermee alle vragen te hebben beantwoord. 

Met vriendelijke groet,

Ahlan Afrah B.V. 

Lekker makkelijk die dames met Arabisch uiterlijk als modellen voor huwelijken promoten,Yakhals!
En wat zijn we mooi en ongeschonden, en die doekoes dan, wie betaalt die baalt.

Ach laten die mensen die deze promotie doen, zich liever storten in muziek en folklore dan hoef je niemand aangezicht te doen schenden, nietwaar!
Doe liefdevolle groeten in het huwelijksebureau van al die shit aan modellen, die ook nog reageren......

----------


## samira39

.....

----------


## Modaarbia

Lief hebbers van Caftan


Passion for Caftan

Morgen is het weer zover!!

Bekijken op hyves de foto's en clipjes van de afgelopen evenement.

Passion for Caftan Profiel - hyves.nl


Succes


Passion for Caftan

----------


## oumss123

Hoi,

Ik ben op het internet een programma tegengekomen waarmee je veel geld kunt verdienen. Natuurlijk moest ik direct aan jou denken, vandaar dit mailtje!
Je kunt geld verdienen met de volgende mogelijkheden:

- E-mails lezen
- Het bezoeken van websites
- Je aanmelden bij andere programma's
- Het kopen van producten
- Het oplossen van puzzels
- En nog veel meer!

Ik raad je aan om jezelf aan te melden via de onderstaande link:

http://www.moneymiljonair.nl/?u=1062065&c=nl&rt=6

Groeten,Oumaima

PS:HET IS GEEN FAKE WEBSITE MENSEN,HET IS ECHT!IK HEB IN 2 DAGEN 50 EURO VERDIENT!MELD JE SNEL AAN!

----------


## safira114

Beste Afrah ,

_k heb heel veel interesse hierin en heb al eerder modellenwerk gedaan.
Het lijkt mij heel leuk om op bruiloften een shoot te doen
mijn e-mail is [email protected]

Groetjes Safira_

----------


## safira114

Beste Afrah ,

_k heb heel veel interesse hierin en heb al eerder modellenwerk gedaan.
Het lijkt mij heel leuk om op bruiloften een shoot te doen

Groetjes Safira_

----------


## Hayaatie

> Beste Maroc_nl leden,
> 
> Wij hebben inmiddels genoeg reacties gehad. 
> 
> Wij willen jullie bedanken voor de getoonde interesse in ons aanvraag. 
> 
> Overigens in reactie op een aantal opmerkingen in deze forum. 
> 
> Wij zouden als organisatie nooit de foto's in handen van derden geven. 
> ...


De foto's worden op de website beschermd (kopieren en plakken van foto's is hierdoor niet mogelijk)

Dat klopt niet helemaal. Wanneer mensen een printscreen maken kunnen ze nog steeds de foto's kopieeren. Ik heb 4 websites en mijn man is webdesginer. Ik weet er alles vanaf. Daar komt nog bij dat ze worden opgeslagen in google zoekresultaten.

----------


## diek0502

Ik ben genterneerd welke omgeving x

----------


## meryem7

hallo,

zoeken jullie nog steeds naar modellen of niet meer.

groetjes

----------


## Mevrouw-

Dat je fotos afschermd betekent niet dat andere ze niet kunnen fotograveren via pc.

----------


## rokaiza

Ik neem aan dat als iemand als model werkt, dat je dan ook niet perse bang bent voor het verspreiden van foto's. Dat het risico er is, is nu wel duidelijk. Je bent dan ook immers FOTOmodel. Je gaat er wel of je gaat er niet voor.

----------


## Emessa Import

??????????????

----------


## Nassiravski

> Wij zouden als organisatie nooit de foto's in handen van derden geven.


Dat zegt u verkeerd. Zodra er foto's op het internet verschijnen, beschermd of onbeschermd, kunnen deze in de handen van derden komen. Er zijn talloze manieren waarop dit kan. Anyway, succes. En voor diegenen die zich hebben aangemeld, think twice is my only advice.

----------


## fagja1973

ik wil wel hoor laat me het weten? :blozen:

----------


## soukaina1990

Ik ben wel geinteresseerd.
Ik hoor graag van u.

----------


## Sweetpearl

Ik ben wel geinteresseerd pm me maar

----------


## lelafatosh

Pm mij xxxxx

----------


## Skyhunter

> De foto's worden op de website beschermd (kopieren en plakken van foto's is hierdoor niet mogelijk)


Are you sure?

Weet je dat zeker, ik bedoel hl zeker?
Geef mij eens de link van de site?

----------


## Skyhunter

> De foto's worden op de website beschermd (kopieren en plakken van foto's is hierdoor niet mogelijk)
> 
> Dat klopt niet helemaal. Wanneer mensen een printscreen maken kunnen ze nog steeds de foto's kopieeren. Ik heb 4 websites en mijn man is webdesginer. Ik weet er alles vanaf. Daar komt nog bij dat ze worden opgeslagen in google zoekresultaten.


En NIET alleen met een printscreen, ik haal je IEDERE letter (bij wijze van spreken) apart eraf als je het moet/wilt. Met printscreen heb je alles in ene keer op een print staan. Niet de foto's apart, tekst of video apart.

En ik ben geen webdesigner!

----------

